# Sicherheits-Tools Verinice unterstützt ISO 27001



## Newsfeed (26 März 2010)

Verinice, ein freies Werkzeug zur Verwaltung der IT-Sicherheit, unterstützt in seiner neuen Version 1.1 neben dem IT-Grundschutz-Katalog des BSI auch den Standard ISO 27001.

Weiterlesen...


----------

